# Playing Spotify in my car



## MattProtagonist (Jul 10, 2012)

Hello!

So I have a problem. I have an FM transmitter in my car, where I can connect USB devices to play music in the car speakers through the radio. What I want to do is hook up my Galaxy S III to this transmitter and play Spotify. I've read up a bit on the issue and it seems that if I want to play Spotify I have to directly connect my earphone jack in the phone to the transmitter.

Now, I've searched and haven't found any adapters that goes from the S III earphone jack to the USB. An additional problem is that the jack is not the typical 3,5 mm jack (the 3,5 mm Samsung earphones plug is 2 millimeter or so longer than the typical 3,5 mm plug from other earphones, to make people buy the official stuff).

Now, I'm wondering what I can do. Have any of you overcome this problem? Any suggestions is very welcome.

Matt


----------



## MattProtagonist (Jul 10, 2012)

I am now looking at http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...Chargers+++Cables-_-eForCity-_-9SIA0PG07K3635

Which looks PERFECT except that the 3.5 mm probably won't fit the S3. /sigh


----------



## MattProtagonist (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm dumb. Spoke to a friend and he said I'd bypass all the brainache by getting a bluetooth-compatible FM transmitter. Doh.

Found one for about $35. Happy camper over here. 

/close


----------

